# My Massey about to drill some wheat



## red-n-green (Sep 15, 2003)

Started drilling wheat today and thought I would add a shot I took this evening. It almost seemed a shame to drill wheat into such a pretty green field.

Jay


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice picture. It must be nice to live in the country. I have never heard the term ( drilling ) used in farming before.
Rodster:bouncy:


----------



## red-n-green (Sep 15, 2003)

*drilling*

Drilling is where you plant the wheat without tilling the soil. The no-till grain drill has blades that cut open the soil about an inch wide and an inch deep and the drill drops the seed in these little furrows. Then small whells in the back of the drill press the soil back on top of the seed. 

And I love living in the country, but my neighbors are still to close. The closest is about 400 yards down the road but that is still to close. 

Jay


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Jay,
What are you spacing the wheat at? How many bushels of seed required per acre?


----------



## red-n-green (Sep 15, 2003)

*Planting wheat*

The spacing is set at about 8 1/4" and I use about 2 1/2 to 3 bushels an acre. I use this much because I will cut it for hay in the spring and I also get it from a local farmer for about $3 a bushel instead of getting the seed from the local seed dealer at $6.50 per 50 lb bag. I will also double run the drill, either go back across the first run or just run the same way twice.

Jay


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

For us, or just me (non wheat farmers) --- can you take some pics of the wheat in bushels, the drill tool/mechanism and some other nice pics of the process. Would be very interesting for me to see it ... I know this must bore you, but I am always into getting enlightened! 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## red-n-green (Sep 15, 2003)

*more pics on the Growing Crops forum*

In case some of you may be interested, I have posted several pics of wheat drilling on the crop forum section. Almost done, only about 30 more acres to plant in the morning.

Jay


----------

